# Express card or edge modem?



## sojib (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,
Please help me giving the below answerer. 

Is express card better than edge modem?

i want to use it for my laptop to use internet.

Thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I am sorry but your terms are confusing .. to me an "express card" sounds like PCI-e which is a type of graphics card, although I do believe that I have seen refernce to modem cards that plug to these at well but it's not teh PCI-e Graphics slot.

"Edge Modem" I have never heard of either .. a modem is a communications device and has nothing to do with the graphics .. so please could you rephrase your question. Thanks

:wave:

Edit

just noted the comment about Laptops .. normally they come with a built in modem 56kbps and a LAN connector. Modern laptops also have built in wireless cards 

in terms of speed and security a LAN connection is best, followed by wireless and then Dial Up using a modem. Dial up is pretty much fallback these days due to very low speeds. 

A LAN connection via router to the local network and ADSL connection is currently very fast (100mbps to the router and then a slower ~ max 24 mbps via ADSL).

A wireless connection will be slower but most likely still faster than the ADSL connection to the www. It is also a lot more flexible allowing you to connect when away from home and you have found a wireless "hot" point, many places are allowing use of their wireless access point when you make use of their facilities


----------

